# Double Lung Archery is now a dealer for Elite Archery



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Just finalized the deal yesterday with Maggie.
I should have bows in the next week or so.
Hope all the Iowa members stop in to check them out:smile:

Now the line up of bows at Double Lung Archery is
Mathews
Mission
Hoyt
Ross
Diamond
Elite

Should have a bow for almost anyone!


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Congrats:thumbs_upNice website too. If you ever decide to ship your shirts I'd like to have one:wink:


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

You won't be dissapointed. Elite bows were one of the best on last years reviews that I did!!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Bowman
To purchase a shirt all you have to do is call me
I ship stuff all the time but just can't warm up to the "click here and add to cart" type of selling.
I'd rather talk to my customers


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

bump for a friend


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Great guy to deal with +1:thumbs_up


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Congrats on the Elite line.
You have a great line up there.:thumbs_up


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks!
All part of my master plan:wink:


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

Good luck Dave. This guy is great to deal with!!!!!


----------



## tobin01 (Feb 23, 2007)

Congrat's on the new Elite line. Dave is a great guy to deal with and has awesome customer service :darkbeer:


----------



## Haggy50 (Jan 17, 2007)

Bump for a great dealer!:thumbs_up


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

sent a pm


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

awesome, an Elite dealer within reasonable driving distance !!!


----------



## pete_hagstrom (Jul 20, 2008)

Congratulations Davo!!!


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

bump for a great guy, Dave is awesome to work with, takes the time to figure out what you need not just trying to sell something.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

congrats:thumbs_up


----------

